# What are the stats?



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Hello, 
My name is Natalie i am about to start cycle 4 of iui/Clomid.
Does anyone know the stats for BFP on iui and do they get higher the more goes you have? only im starting to loose a faith.
Could really do with some possitive vibs at the moment, ANYONE?


----------



## jaffa_orange (Jul 14, 2004)

Hi Natalie

Just wanted to say hi. I was following your posts recently as I was on my 2ww like you (IVF/ICSI), but sadly also got a BFN. I'm also at UCH, which is why your messages caught my eye.

Natalie I'm so sorry to read about all your disappointments. Like you, I've got pcos and tubal problems and have m/c, and have now been told to go from IVF to IUI with clomid, as my embryo quality is poor, so we'll be buddies for a bit. Can't give you any info on stats as I'm new to this I'm afraid, but just wanted to wish you a happy day and to wish you well. Hope to chat to you again soon.

Love Jaffa
xx


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Hi Jaffa 
Your the first person ive met from UCH!
Pleased to meet you.
I have just this minute spoken to the nurse and she has said that they are in the process of moving and if i dont get my Af in the next couple of days, i will have to skip a cycle because they wont have anywhere to do the iui!!!!!!
I thought you were not to have a break in cycles?(ooh it never rains it pours!) 

How long have you been at UCH? i might have sat in waiting room with you? 
You would remember me, ive red hair and DH has no hair and is always asleep 

Where are you in your cycle at the mo?


----------



## jaffa_orange (Jul 14, 2004)

Hiya Natalie

Yes there aren't many UCH people on here, which always surprised me. It's a bummer about the move isn't it, but god knows it will be worth it as they'll have a whole new wing for the new unit, which they need. We probably have 'met' in the waiting room, especially as I've been living in that place since early August. Be sure to calculate your dates right; they're moving end Oct. I hope to start early Nov. You can tell me all about the effects of lovely Clomid!  

Speak soon -- it's always good to compare notes. 

Love Jaffa


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Hi Jillypops 
This is my 4th IUI but im not normally on this thread, 
Lovely to meet you. x


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Jilly - you're such a little ray of   but sadly I'm no expert! 

Unfortunately I'm not sure about the stats with clomid but I know with the other meds used for IUI the success rate is around 12-15% per cycle.  A natural cycle of IUI with no meds is around half at 7.5%.  

The girls on the clomid thread may be able to shed a little more light on this for you though  

Wishing you well for your next steps!!

Holly C xx


----------



## jaffa_orange (Jul 14, 2004)

Hi Natalie

I've been surfing the net all day, and found the following on a website, which might interest you:
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

"Another way of thinking about treatment results is to ask the question: if I am not successful at first, what happens if I repeat COH/IUI cycles? We evaluated this question for 89 couples who began FSH/IUI in our program in 1998. These couples were followed until they either conceived or stopped treatment. During the first attempt, 13 of the 89 couples conceived. Of the remaining 76 couples who did not become pregnant, 64 of them returned for a second try and, of these, 19 became pregnant. Continuing this for up to 4 cycles, it was calculated that the cumulative probability of pregnancy was approximately 60% after 4 attempts."

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Obviously, these stats are for FSH/IUI. Was wondering whether you might be moving onto that next? Please do pm me if you wish!  

Jaffa xx


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Was gonna ask my DR about that so thanks for finding that for me sweetheart 
How are you today?


----------



## jaffa_orange (Jul 14, 2004)

Hoorah Natalie, looking good for you next time!  I understand you've got to look at the statistics cumulatively, which means you may well be edging nearer to your goal! Fingers crossed eh?

I'm feeling ok now after a fairly crappy day. Sent poor old DH off to a Spanish book launch in London without me, as I feel better being at home in my jim-jams and I'd be miserable company anyway!

When are you next seeing Mr Serhal? Did he suggest 3 months of clomid then 3 of superovulation?

Good night Natalie and Jillypops,

Jaffa xx


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Hi Jillypops and Jaffa 
Im so pleased ive "met " you ladies , you are so kind and helpful. THANKYOU 
Ive got 6 months of Clomid /IUI, I dont know why as everyone else has 3? maybe they really think it is what i need I dont know 
I have been goverment funded as i have been through the wars with my fertillity organs now for 12 years now, in and out of hospital and finally diognosed a year ago with pcos, tubal scaring(from numerous ops) unexplained infertility(which meens they dont know ) and possible "hostile mucus" (which really frightens DH )
I now start month 4 , taking clomid on sunday and then start scaning me on day 12 of cycle to check folicle growth.
I then normally ovulate on day 15 or 16(use OPK kits) and IUI happens that day.
Its become my life now 

Jaffa, ill let you know the next date and vise versa when im up there and maybe if you are there too we could wear carnations or something to reckonise each other 

God bless you all.xxx


----------

